# Install doors over uneven floor



## groovygravy87 (Feb 5, 2012)

We'd like to install bifold doors in a closet that is 59in; x 78in;. We are hitting a bit of a snag. The floor in the area is not even. It is higher on one side than the other. Any suggestions to fix this? This is where our washer and dryer is.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

To fix it right you would fugure out why the floors not level under the house and fix that.
If it's that far out in that short a distance then there's something serious going on under the house and needs to be looked into anyway.


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 30, 2012)

How far is the floor off when you lay a level across the opening? That opening is an odd size. I am guessing you will have to cut down the doors. There are adjusting scews in the bottom mount of bi-folds that will make the doors fit in very uneven floor siturations. You may have to cut the bottom of the doors at an angle so when closed they have an even bottom gap.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd rather have an uneven gap at the bottom than an angle cut door... Is this in a basement? Most bifold doors have some slack in the hardware. The important thing is to make sure that they are plumb, especially because you'll have two sections meeting in the middle.


----------

